# Different Breed of dogs...Mine is a Rottweiler...what is yours?



## Serena77 (Aug 6, 2018)

. 

He is a rambunctious but loveable 1 year old Rotty. He is called "Luger" named after the German made pistol. In American lingo, oh boy, can he ever be that!  He is trained to be obedient. The problem is that he still thinks he is small and cuddly and doesn't realize his strength. His enthusiasm for affection has to be curbed at times. He loves watching television with me. If I'm in my bedroom, where he is not allowed, he lays across the threshold outside the door and guards my coming and going. He is ready at a whim, to go for rides in the car. Because of his size, people are intimidated, not realizing he is a cream puff in the guise of a Rotty. I think he is a "keeper."


----------



## IKE (Aug 6, 2018)

Serena that's a very handsome young Rottweiler.

I've always had a soft spot for Labradors but I'll have to admit that if someone offered me this little guy I'd take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't have any dogs of my own any more, but my daughter had 7 , and one went to live with her ex partner, then  6...one died just 4 days ago.. so now she has 5, and I adore them all. 

I could fill this forum with pictures and videos of them .

She has 2 ( was 3) labradoodles.. a very old staffie, an equally old  Doberman , and a  miniature chihuahua 

This is the labradoodle who passed 4 days ago (scruffy)...I took this picture of him just last month in her orchard, he looked fabulous but he was very poorly and had suffered multiple strokes..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't have any dogs. Wish we could but traveling makes it difficult and don't want to go through losing them or possibly them out living us. Through my life I have had an Airedale mix, Beagle,Yorkshire terrier, 2 Shepherds,  a Pekingese and 2 Labs. with 3 cats and an assortment of other small creatures. They have all gone over the Rainbow Bridge and I hope they are all getting along. I sure hope I'll get to see them someday.


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a Dachshund named Pickles.


----------



## jujube (Aug 6, 2018)

The last dog I owned was a Schnoodle (schnauzer/poodle mix).   She was a little all-black bundle of love and incredible intelligence, who could learn a new trick in a flash and loved performing.  She would have made an excellent circus dog.  

Alas, I lost her when she was five years old, due to her developing extreme and untreatable epilepsy.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't have any dogs. Wish we could but traveling makes it difficult and don't want to go through losing them or possibly them out living us. Through my life I have had an Airedale mix, Beagle,Yorkshire terrier, 2 Shepherds,  a Pekingese and 2 Labs. with 3 cats and an assortment of other small creatures. They have all gone over the Rainbow Bridge and I hope they are all getting along. I sure hope I'll get to see them someday.



My friend took a trip with all his family to one of those vacation weddings.

I offered to look after the dog, and I have before but this time they decided to put him in a kennel.

He escaped the first day.  This was in the middle of winter.  He was lost for two weeks.    We don't know how he survived but when the family came home the owner was walking where he was spotted a few times and the dog was walking behind him.

He had scratches on his belly but otherwise was in fine health.

We found out later that he was walking cross country ski trails and people were leaving food out for him.

But where did he go at night?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2018)

Serena77;86748  said:
			
		

> He is a rambunctious but loveable 1 year old Rotty. He is called "Luger" named after the German made pistol. In American lingo, oh boy, can he ever be that!  He is trained to be obedient. The problem is that he still thinks he is small and cuddly and doesn't realize his strength. His enthusiasm for affection has to be curbed at times. He loves watching television with me. If I'm in my bedroom, where he is not allowed, he lays across the threshold outside the door and guards my coming and going. He is ready at a whim, to go for rides in the car. Because of his size, people are intimidated, not realizing he is a cream puff in the guise of a Rotty. I think he is a "keeper."



Serena, Luger is a beautiful dog and I like his name too!   I've met several Rotties in the park over the years who were very friendly and affectionate to people and other dogs.  One lady had a pair, male and female that were just lovebugs, and were very friendly to my Standard Schnauzers that I had at the time.

I have a Labradoodle, just turned 3 years old named Bigfoot.  He's a good boy and gets along great with my cat, they're good buddies. (the sign was just a joke gift from my nephew)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I don't have any dogs of my own any more, but my daughter had 7 , and one went to live with her ex partner, then  6...one died just 4 days ago.. so now she has 5, and I adore them all.
> 
> I could fill this forum with pictures and videos of them .
> 
> ...



Holly, so sorry to hear that your sweet Scruffy has passed on, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a small cross of Shih Tzu and Terrier. When her coat gets long, she looks like Shih Tzu. When cut close she has more of a terrier look.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 11, 2018)

I have a rescued older pitbull/staffy cross named Bonnie.  She is the sweetest dog in the whole world and I just love her to pieces.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Aug 12, 2018)

This is the longest period of time Ive lived without a dog,had them growing up and during my married life...my current furry roomates are kitties.
Anyway,my son and daughter in law decided last Christmas to get the much requested puppy for my grandson,they adopted this 10 week old adorable lab mix from a local shelter...
"What is the mix,look at the size of those paws????"
Off to the vet he went for a checkup and some shots. .."lets do his DNA(seriously!!!!!)
He's half Great Dane!!!!
The sweetest guy you 'd ever want to meet,huge,reaches the counter and the table top,lol
Seems he's Irish too,names Murphy


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 7, 2018)

I have a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier, whom I love to bits. He is 7.5 years old.


----------



## Linda (Oct 7, 2018)

Hollydolly, so sorry to hear about Scruffy's passing. 

Homer, who we watch for our son sometimes is half Rottweiler and the sweetest dog we've ever been around.  Seth is my husband's dog and he's suppose to be part Shih tzu, some sort of terrier and chihuahua but who knows.  Minnie Mouse is a rescue dog and she's suppose to be a blue chihuahua but I don't know about that.  Pics of them are on my thread Homer Loves Grandma.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 8, 2018)

My son has a Corgi. They have such sad faces.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 14, 2018)

Really sorry to hear about your pup. They’re so much like family, in a good way. Schnoodles are a really great breed. You are both so lucky to have had each other’s company. I have a mini schnauzer.


----------



## Sheltie♥Mom (Oct 18, 2018)

My husband and I are blessed with
a pair of darling Sheltie sisters ~
♥ beautiful honey∙sable *Devon* 
♥ gorgeous mahogany∙sable *Emily*


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 20, 2018)

Sheltie♥Mom;910478 said:
			
		

> My husband and I are blessed with
> a pair of darling Sheltie sisters ~
> ♥ beautiful honey∙sable *Devon*
> ♥ gorgeous mahogany∙sable *Emily*
> ...



Shelties are absolutely GORGEOUS dogs!


----------



## Sheltie♥Mom (Oct 21, 2018)

_Butterfly_ ∻ Thank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You 
Their beauty is truly a bonus ... they are _perfect_ :love_heart: puppydogs.


----------



## Bearwoman (Oct 21, 2018)

This is my Husky/Lab mix.


----------



## SharonTru (Oct 23, 2018)

Cute kid!


----------

